# Joya de Nicaragua Antano 1970 Consul Cigar Review - always great



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

yes, the real deal. a true nicaraguan puro.

Read the full review here: Joya de Nicaragua Antano 1970 Consul Cigar Review - always great


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

A great cigar for sure. I keep at least half a dozen in the humi at all times.


----------

